# Hog vs. deer tracks



## jman050 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can tell the difference on the computer but unless its a large buck track or a really small hog track I have trouble telling the difference in the field. Are there any really distinguishable features of either??


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

A hogs track is more rounded toward the front. Even more so than a doe. Take a trip down to hickory mound and walk the dirt roads or just ride withthe window down and study tracks. There's enough hogs there it won't take you long to tell the difference.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah.Hogs are really rounded at the tips.


----------



## easbell (Aug 2, 2008)

Deer are more of a rectangle in shape vs a hog which is more of a square.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 3, 2008)

One way is that it will be more round than a deer and it will be as wide as it is long and the dew claws will be more on the side of the foot instead of strait behind like a deer.


----------

